# Sticky  What is your primary Archery interest?



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

What is your primary Archery interest? Please vote on the poll, others can't see your choice.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Hitman!!!


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

At 69 years old I've got 2 very bad knees, bad left hip, osteoarthritis, falling apart!! So my hunting days are long gone in the past. I shoot targets now. My son in law wants to setup a ground blind and have me hunt with him in 2018. So I might give that a try. But targets are going to be my thing.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Its interesting to me that so far there has been no Traditional archers on the poll. In my area go to any club and if you see Traditional archers most of them are middle age through Seniors. Like a back to their roots and what started them shooting in the first place. Maybe they are all out hunting


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

Compound bow hunting for me primarily. 3D for fun (and a little competition). My daughter enjoys the 3D also.


----------



## sailordll (Dec 12, 2017)

Primary interest is bow hunting for deer and turkeys. Have enjoyed the closeness required and the challenge compared to gun hunting.
Nice to be able to be out early in the deer season as well. Hunt out of a ground blind.
Enjoy practicing at the local range, but don't care much for the 3D or spot shots.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I love it all. I rekindled my interest in tournament shooting (Field, Target & indoor 300s) in 2010. I try to make the State & sectional competitions & I've done 2 NFAA 5 day Field championships. 2014 with compound, 2015 with Longbow & 2 day NFAA Target in 2016. I started shooting both when I bought a Longbow in 2014. Now, I shoot both for targets & hunting. I've been bowhunting since 1956 so that is definitely my main interest but once seasons close I start making my tournament calendar for spring & summer. 3-ds is my least favorite & that is usually reserved for kids/Gkids & a fun family archery day. With 2 Adult Children & 4 G-kids involved in Archery.Bowhunting we do plenty of both.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Have a short(out to 55yds) three target range in the back yard. Bowhunt 5 months out of the year, then come home and geat re-acquainted with the wife:becky:


----------



## Repair Man (Sep 13, 2014)

I shoot just about every day. Watching that arrow fly through the air and hopefully hit where Im pointing is great theapy for me.


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

I too shoot about every day for about 8 or 9 months of the year (Way too cold now with these below zero temps!). It is great therapy.


----------



## Woods Wanderer (Jan 8, 2013)

Bow hunting for elk at 9500'. I bought my first llamas 20 years ago and I can still get out there, set up a great camp several miles into the wilderness, and chase ol' wily wapiti every September. Will start now to get in hunting shape for this September and, when weather permits here at 8300' in the mountains of CO, get out and shoot my bow. If it was about killing an elk, I would have quit years ago. It is about the journey and the hunt, and just being out there in the high country soaking it all in. Shared last year's camp with a family of moose, the cow and calf bedded down within 100' of my llamas. What keeps me young at 65 is hunting with a partner who is almost 20 years younger and hauling other friends gear in and occasionally, elk out. Have had 8 knee surgeries, 1 total replacement, and a severed achilles over the past 20 years, but have yet to miss a fall archery elk hunt. Have found some new encouraging inspiration to keep at it for years to come by reading some of the posts in the new Seniors AT Forum. I'm still learning - when I stop I'll be done. Keep it coming guys!!


----------



## darneson (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I have developed a bad case of target panic over the past few years of competitive shooting. I have heard a lot of different approaches to solving this problem, and I think I have tried them all. I am wondering if there is anyone out there that has completely solved such a problem.
My TP is somewhat strange - when my eyes get on a target I start shaking, but the shaking is my drawing shoulder as opposed to my bow arm.
Any ideas - I am looking for help before the old bones stop me from shooting!! Thanks.


----------



## divingdad (Mar 17, 2018)

Fairly new to archery and new to this site. Just interested in target shooting. Mostly looking for bragging rights against my buddies. May enter an organized shoot before too long.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I love it all. I rekindled my interest in tournament shooting (Field, Target & indoor 300s) in 2010. I try to make the State & sectional competitions & I've done 2 NFAA 5 day Field championships. 2014 with compound, 2015 with Longbow & 2 day NFAA Target in 2016. I started shooting both when I bought a Longbow in 2014. Now, I shoot both for targets & hunting. I've been bowhunting since 1956 so that is definitely my main interest but once seasons close I start making my tournament calendar for spring & summer. 3-ds is my least favorite & that is usually reserved for kids/Gkids & a fun family archery day. With 2 Adult Children & 4 G-kids involved in Archery.Bowhunting we do plenty of both.

IF NOTHING interferes this is my 2018 "want to shoot for sure" tournaments May 26 Iowa State Championship unmarked 3-D June 3rd Iowa State Target Championships June 17th Iowa State 3-D marked championship July 8th Iowa State Field Championship July 21/22 Iowa Senior games And questionable July 25 thru 29th NFAA Field nationals in Pa Sept 8/9th NFAA Target Nationals in Yankton S.D. In between these will be some local 3-Ds & a R100 & with 4 G-kids in Baseball, lots of ball games. That being said, I just mounted a new 5 pin sight on my new dedicated target Darton I need to get sighted in. I shoot in NFAA Master Senior Bowhunter Freestyle division (5 fixed pins). Oh, there is a couple Traditional events the son & I hope to attend also. I have a Longbow & I just got him a Recurve at Christmas for him to play with & we plan on a couple trad shoots(he's an awesome compound shooter) .
Like to share your summer shoots?


----------



## Sara-s (Mar 2, 2014)

Despite my lousy knees, archery is a sport I can pursue. I love target archery and compete regularly. As Female 50+ is not a well-represented category, I have quite a few trophies & medals.


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Started with recurves for hunting (1968 ) then to contraptions for about 10 years then back to recurves. I just love slipping through the woods with a stickbow.
Light, quiet and graceful.


----------



## MrBamboo (Oct 31, 2012)

Enjoy using the compound bow for Target & Hunting. Use to have a Browning Compound with Easton Aluminum Game-getters from the Late 70's. The bow only has 20% letoff at full draw and post sights with no peep sight. Now thisngs have sure changed and the bows are much more accurate.


----------



## ronadie (Aug 21, 2018)

compound bow hunting, and backyard plinking...........


----------



## Jjriverar (Aug 4, 2018)

I’m getting back into the sport and would like to do some competitive target shooting first, and then maybe going back to hunting with my recurve.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

World Archery Field. Target shooting. I wish there were more field tournaments. I have to shoot 3D's to get competitive practice.


----------



## bowman extreme (Sep 22, 2003)

While I voted traditional, I am currently hunting with a compound do to an injury. Very sad


----------



## BullDawg42 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hello out there ..new archer here just started mid June 2018...started with a used club recurve PSE 24# 2 weeks later went toa 30# PSE,,2 weeks later bought myfirst Recurve Bow at TURNERS,,30# Night Hawk Recurve..{Bare Bow},,NO accessorie stuff sort of a purest my self...66 yrs..PLaying Tennis SGL and DBLs Tourn Comp for years..playPickel Ball..I hunted Deer in Montana Lewis town Area around Moore out in the farm and gain fields,,Best deer Hunting ever..it was a 2 tag hunt we got 6 every year in 1-2 days of the season..Hunted with my dad until I was 18..then USMC got me..Really ..REALLY like TARGET ARCHERY will never hunt again..MY Practice and Focus is 20 yd Target..prob until I upgrade..we will see,,,HFand GL to U all


----------



## BullDawg42 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hank..Dont wait for someone or anyone else...to do it or start it..IF U want to doTargets,,get in a club like I did Man Up,,and Bepart of the ACTION Group that does something..like most Clubs 5-10% do all the work and dont havetime to take on a new event..YOU do it show ur support in interest with HANDs ON..I just started Archery mid June 2018,,been to 2 big Tourn,,in a League every Wed Target Comp...open Shooting 2x a month and more to come....JUST Do IT...HFand GL


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Target shooting out to 50yds, and 3D, all with traditional or barebow recurves. I shoot all year through the winter both out doors and indoor. Winter does cramp the shooting alot especially as temp get into the low teens and below. Worst is spring when the snow melts then refreezes into an ankle twisting mess.


----------



## aqua1957 (Oct 18, 2018)

Just got into archery one month ago and my only interest is Target


----------



## TigrTrackr (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been a bowhunter since 1987, now 61 years "young".My main interest is bowhunting whitetails, mostly in FL, GA and AL. I have also hunted NW Missouri, Kentucky and Mississippi. Hoping to draw a tag for Iowa this year, have enough preference points (hopefully) to get a tag. I have participated in 3D tournaments but only to practice for hunting situations. I have missed the last two seasons due to relocating to South Florida for a job. Now moving to Jacksonville, looking forward to applying for a membership at the Fort Caroline Archery Club.


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

3D and back yard shooting. Try to shoot every day possibly can. Helps me get a better attitude and get little exercise.


----------



## Ten Bum (Jan 9, 2019)

Whatever my son and grandkids get into! Currently recreational 3D and backyard. We see some tournaments and club shoots in our future!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have been bow hunting for 60+ years & shooting spots for 52 years & now that been retired for 11
years & shoot spots almost every day when the bow deer season is closed.


----------



## jb4249 (Feb 23, 2019)

I am getting back into archery after several years away. Uncle Arthur has come to visit and my hands aren't what they used to be. Been shooting a couple of years again now, getting used to a wrist release. Just found this forum this year and I have been really enjoying it. I shoot targets indoors in the winter but look forward to going back outside to my Rod and Gun club. They have a nice target range and a 15 target 3D walk through range. That is a good morning workout for an old guy.


----------



## Freedom15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Target shooting 900 rounds and 3D


----------



## Hunter Hines (Mar 7, 2019)

I hunt in Felthensal in southeast Arkansas. I live for deer and hog hunting!
I also love local and ASA 3-d!
and occasionally indoor spot shoot in winter!


----------



## bmoreprecise (Sep 30, 2018)

compound bowhunting all day


----------



## chopper3280 (Jul 28, 2003)

3D for me


----------



## ripeye1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I enjoy all. Shoot tagets most days ,living in California the weather is ok most days. Hunt black tails in the fall.


----------



## chinewalk (Apr 15, 2009)

Compound hunting ....


----------



## 1963Deerhunter (Jan 31, 2017)

I love it all. 3d to all targets, just love to shoot.


----------



## AlaskaXMan (May 19, 2015)

Mainly bow hunting...but it’s probably 50/50 with target...as I get older it will be more target


----------



## Eurostadt (Jul 10, 2016)

Bowhunting. I love to hunt whitetail deer. I have a backyard archery range. I shoot from my elevated deck at targets up to 40 yards.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2017)

Hunting with a compound bow


----------



## dnk512 (Sep 7, 2013)

Olympic Recurve


----------



## Robert0711 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am 76, started shooting with a recurve in the mid 60s, switched to compound in late 60s for hunting. Then switched to target compound in the mid 90s and went all out for competive archery. I switched again in 2018 to barebow recurve and have had a rough learning curve. Just now getting comfortable with my 30# limbs and am starting to really group my arrows well at 17 yds at a scaled down target. Looking forward to the indoor 20 yd competition this year.


----------



## edmackey (Aug 21, 2019)

Just began archery a few weeks ago....at 76, got to try something new. Backyard fun. Got a diamond sb-1, a few targets, a release and 6 arrows. after 2 weeks, shooting every day, and enjoying teenage grandkids having fun. Had to adjust drawlength and poundage so others could shoot. Now looking for another compound for me...as well as more arrows. (have 4 of the original 6)


----------



## Thomas Campbell (Apr 3, 2019)

I like shooting three spot indoor and in the last year I have been shooting outdoor and three d. I shoot a hoyt Podium for my out door set up and a Hoyt Prevail for my indoor.


----------



## k8dfi (Apr 30, 2017)

Indoor target. Just getting back into archery and at 62 I have a compression fracture in my spine and severe arthritis in my lower back (tailbone area) low 40#'s for me.


----------



## Michael41441 (Sep 7, 2019)

Im 78 and just returned to archery this summer after 64 years absence. Shooting a used 2017 PSE Vendetta VX set to 47 lbs with a used CBE single pin target sight. Plan on shooting indoor and outdoor 900 competition to prepare for the Senior Olympics.


----------



## PICA (Jan 22, 2010)

bowhunting. Addicted to this western spot and stalk. I like to stay in shape during winter and spring with indoor spots


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

Target shooting indoor and outdoor. Thanks! Charlie


----------



## poosu (Jan 3, 2020)

All I'll ever be is a target shooter with a compound bow.


----------



## Fmr292x2 (Jan 2, 2020)

Target archery.
I am just getting started. Just turned 70 last month. I have never used a bow. I stopped at the local archery shop, only a couple of miles away! I liked what I saw. The staff was very friendly and helpful. Signed up for a lesson this week. I will be purchasing my first kit soon, maybe today!


----------



## mklein (Jun 10, 2012)

Wife said I needed a hobby about 8 years ago, have been hooked ever since, when people ask me what I am going when I retire , you already know my answer..I love the feel of the shot and the relaxation


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Compound bowhunting.


----------



## BuzzMA (Jan 11, 2010)

Olympic Recurve
Buzz
Riverside Rod & Gun Club


----------



## tonystagno (Jan 31, 2020)

Target archery


----------



## DMithell (Sep 29, 2019)

OK, this is an old thread but I am trying to get up to 20 posts. 

After a 40 year break, I've gotten back into archery, some say obsessed with it. I shoot both a traditiona take down (Sage), and an ILF recurve (Barebow). Target shooting is my thing.


----------



## Darthur (Mar 29, 2020)

I just target shoot these days. I have long bows, recurves and just picked up an olympic bow.


----------



## oldarcher2 (Nov 28, 2011)

I used to hunt but now I am going to 3D shoots and a few indoor shoots.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like 2020 will be back yard shooting for the most part with the virus. Hunting seasons (spring) being disrupted & on hold for many out of state travelers. Many state DNRs putting out regulations as this virus changes so many things almost daily to adjust for safety reasons, parks & camping & recreational public places closed. Hopefully later this year we "will" get to do some competing. Take care all & be safe as possible. Follow the rules so we can end this as soon as possible.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

JimDE said:


> Its interesting to me that so far there has been no Traditional archers on the poll. In my area go to any club and if you see Traditional archers most of them are middle age through Seniors. Like a back to their roots and what started them shooting in the first place. Maybe they are all out hunting


The poll is not inclusive enough. It says "traditional hunting", but I'm traditional target.


----------



## mrdarcher (Mar 31, 2010)

I try to shoot my compound every day late in the evening to keep in shape for bowhunting. I also shoot my recurve with my friends in friendly competition at our indoor range. Lots of fun and great buddies who shoot traditional equipment.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Bowhunting boar being season is year round.

I hit a few reps most days inside the condo and try to run out to the range for some 60 yard shooting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmidt820 (Jul 4, 2020)

I love target shooting in my back yard and white tail deer hunting.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

100% compound bow hunter


----------



## rdotson (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## mossy oak wv (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm 64, I haven't shot a bow since I was a kid. I had a Shakespear recurve and the best I can remember it was 25-30#. Last summer I was diagnosed diabetic and rheumatoid arthritis in my hands, wrists, elbows and sholders. I weighted 295 and just felt crummy, I made my mind up that I was going to get myself back in shape. I lost 40 pounds and started eating right, several weeks ago I decided to start shooting a traditional bow again in my back yard. Boy what a difference it has made in my life. The pleasure and piece of mind has really been wonderful. As I progress with my shooting skills I'll upgrade my equipment.


----------



## Charles Guinn (Jun 10, 2020)

I am 63 years of age and have been shooting since I was 23. I have not been in to it because, I have had to raise my two children by myself. I have had the opportunity to have had a friend that has stayed with doing his own work on his bows as we did years ago. I shoot a Hoyt and have changed from a wrist release to a back tension this year. I have also been trying the Tree saddle. I normally hunt by myself. Getting older, so I am also using the Safety rope. Many times most people don't know where I am hunting so I have to be on the safe side.


----------



## 1sneaky (Jul 30, 2006)

These days it's only bowhunting. traditional and then compound. At one time 3d was high on my list I shot about 50 tournaments a year until I broke my back and leg. my accident really slowed me down, but I still hunt about 90 days or more a season.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Barebow recurve target shooting. Recurve target shooting in general, possibly including field. Right now, I'm focused on indoors.


----------



## Davidstubb (Oct 4, 2020)

Hadn't shot a compound in 30 years and got a wild hair to try it again but my 30+ year old PSE would be too expensive to bring up to date. Local shop had a used left hand Prime so I jumped in with both feet After a couple months of that I just took delivery of a new Bowtech Reckoning. Man, am I ever hooked now. Just shoot for fun.


----------



## jb4249 (Feb 23, 2019)

Target and 3D in a walk through course at my club


----------



## mcomport (Dec 30, 2020)

Mostly target for me at 57. Interested in getting into crossbow in the future.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## Elite67 (Nov 2, 2020)

Hunting, 3D and Target Archery.


----------



## HTJ1964 (Oct 19, 2020)

56 Years young and a life long trad shooter - I build self and board bows, woody arrows and mostly backyard shoot for fun with an occasional foray into the woods. Lately I've been more afflicted with shooting my modern bows and carbons and even have an ILF rig in the mail


----------



## JRClaiborn (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello from Texas.🤠
I'm here because in the mid 70's my 2nd job was working for Wing Archery running a band saw, shaper, jointer, timesaver, and the chem baskets.
Q: Why are there no posts on this magnificent connected world we live in on impregnated wood of red, blue, green, and etc. I remember the birds eye maple and how it was baked through and through in many colors. Is the art of doing so lost to the world?
Why has it not been done to gun stocks and the likes? I'm sure AMF owns the patents to do such but has deep sixed it. Anybody. This is bothered me for four decades. Anybody know of the site or a PDF or a photograph even of a blue-shaped handle for a bow. I had a compound bow that had blue. I had one in red. I even saw a recurve and green.
Anybody?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

JRClaiborn said:


> Hello from Texas.🤠
> I'm here because in the mid 70's my 2nd job was working for Wing Archery running a band saw, shaper, jointer, timesaver, and the chem baskets.
> Q: Why are there no posts on this magnificent connected world we live in on impregnated wood of red, blue, green, and etc. I remember the birds eye maple and how it was baked through and through in many colors. Is the art of doing so lost to the world?
> Why has it not been done to gun stocks and the likes? I'm sure AMF owns the patents to do such but has deep sixed it. Anybody. This is bothered me for four decades. Anybody know of the site or a PDF or a photograph even of a blue-shaped handle for a bow. I had a compound bow that had blue. I had one in red. I even saw a recurve and green.
> Anybody?


Oh, the beautiful bows of the 50s60s70s b/4 compounds. I had a shop/lanes from 1964 thru 1982 & beauty in a bow was something to admire. I "still" have a Rosewood handle compound made by Darton with recurve limbs (WH600) late 80s.. I sold wing, hoyt, Bear, Pearson, American Archery, Groves (they had some beauties) as did Fasco & others. I had a regular/local customer we called trinkets in the 60s that was a 300 indoor shooter with a Wing & fingers. Then, when compounds started taking over in the mid 70s & metal handles I had a customer that would custom paint the handles for custmers (awesome bright Irish green with gold flakes in it & a Sky Blue with gold flects too) I think he did it for $25 back then.. They were awesom. That being said, nothing beats a bow with exotic woods for the handle section. sadly, I have no photos of those bows of old.


----------



## GNC (Feb 8, 2021)

Hunting, 3d, target. looking at more 3d focus in future


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

Whitetail deer hunting with a compound, 3D, and indoor


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

If I need to put them in order then it will be:
1. 3D
2. Field
3. Hunting
4. Indoor target

I shoot 3D WA and IFAA rules. Mostly WA.
WA Field, also IFAA field but there's not much of those in here.
Hunting everything, from birds to WT but not much after all.
That's mostly 'cause of possibilities what I have.
Indoor is just winter time forced action but good one for practice consistency.


----------



## dsp52 (Apr 2, 2021)

I am 68, retired recently, and now I want to get into archery. I shot my son's compound bow, and it was a lot of fun. I can relate to some of the posts regarding having bad knees, osteoarthritis, etc. I have all of that, but I just keep moving and did start working out at my physical therapy gym a couple of months ago, and it has helped build strength. I want to do target shooting, as I don't see myself out hunting due to the physical demands that it would require.


----------



## Will Shaver (Apr 10, 2021)

Been hunting a long time and decided I needed a new challenge. I went to a bow making class and made a nice Osage self bow. Took the bow to the 1st IBO World Traditional shoot and placed second. Have been using self bows for hunting and still haven't connected with a deer or Turkey. Missed a couple of Deer and a nice Gobbler but no luck.


----------



## Ten High (Sep 23, 2007)

Mostly backyard shooting with relatiavely low poundage bows of all types; compound, recure, longbow, and youth genesis bow. Lots of arrow building, tinkering, and experimenting with arrows.


----------



## Kaylanjpope (Jul 14, 2020)

hitman846 said:


> What is your primary Archery interest? Please vote on the poll, others can't see your choice.


Yes


----------



## Kaylanjpope (Jul 14, 2020)

JimDE said:


> Its interesting to me that so far there has been no Traditional archers on the poll. In my area go to any club and if you see Traditional archers most of them are middle age through Seniors. Like a back to their roots and what started them shooting in the first place. Maybe they are all out hunting


Ahhhh


----------



## Goshawker1 (Aug 27, 2021)

hitman846 said:


> What is your primary Archery interest? Please vote on the poll, others can't see your choice.


Hunting


----------



## Drop-Em (Oct 20, 2021)

Nowadays it's 3D, then hunting.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Strictly hunting, but being I’m retired, I practice tons now. I don’t do 3D practice as I do range practice trying to clean up my shot sequences. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boliver (Oct 29, 2021)

Target Archery for now. Trying to see if I can get back into it. Too many injuries while young. Can't pull my 65# back reliably so picked up a bowtech in 40 -50.


----------



## Steven Bressan (May 6, 2009)

Coaching.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Boliver said:


> Target Archery for now. Trying to see if I can get back into it. Too many injuries while young. Can't pull my 65# back reliably so picked up a bowtech in 40 -50.



I hear you on the injuries of our youth. I've been hitting it regularly for the last 2 years doing gym work to rehab and restrengthen mainly my shoulders. Got a little bit of a nag in the left. Hurt the left elbow rehabbing the triceps, that still hurts. Not much I can do. But my shoulders are 90% and i'm back to drawing 80 pounds and i'm 63 in 2 weeks. It was a struggle, but I took up a plan, and stuck with it. Everything worked great rehabbing injuries, and only hurt myself once in my left elbow, strained it thinking I was stretching,but it kinda snapped. Naggs me,kinda weakens my triceps workout,but it's still working.


----------



## Boliver (Oct 29, 2021)

I was a cop back in the 80's and 90's. Long before tasers came on the scene. Someone would hit me, and I'd hit them right back. Ain't like TV. Them heads are hard, those teeth are sharp. You hit someone like they show in the movies your going to break some bones, dislocate some knuckles. Hit somebody in the mouth, you'll likely need a doc to stitch that gash back together. All that's fine when your 25. At 62 I'm getting multiple injections in both shoulders and both hands. I've got a crossbow. And as hard as I've tried, I just don't like it. It's no fun.


----------



## AWS (Oct 20, 2021)

75 next month. I bow hunted deer, small game and bowfished in the 50's and 60's and them took a 45 yr break. Now I bowfish and just started to hunt coyotes with my bow and occasionally go to a local club 3D match. I love heading out on the desert on my MC and call coyotes.


----------



## Averagejoe299 (12 mo ago)

Find it really difficult to shoot with glasses, but can't see so well anymore? Anyone figured out how not get Starburst and double images.


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I really enjoy hunting and year around shooting. Been doing it for 45 plus years. All my bows are set at 62-64lbs.


----------



## Pwesterfield (Jun 10, 2021)

I hunt, and do indoor, also I'm a 4H coach in the summer

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Averagejoe299 (12 mo ago)

Pwesterfield said:


> I hunt, and do indoor, also I'm a 4H coach in the summer
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Hunt but don't actually shoot very often anymore. Then I shoot target archery until I realize once again that I'm not improving. Then start the cycle over when hunting season starts.


----------



## CaptnKidd (12 mo ago)

I just want to rekindle my desire to shoot. I always loved looking down range and seeing that I hit the X. Right now I just love looking down and seeing I hit the target.


----------



## Busetim (11 mo ago)

hitman846 said:


> What is your primary Archery interest? Please vote on the poll, others can't see your choice.


I just rejoined archery talk after being away from archery for a few years. My main interest is spots and 3D. Thanks for having me at 71yrs old


----------



## marklight (Oct 19, 2021)

I just enjoy indoor and field archery. No hunting.


----------



## Averagejoe299 (12 mo ago)

Spend more time tinkering with bow and less hunting. Once you start tinkering its hard to stop.


----------



## JWilliams74 (Jun 11, 2021)

Bowhunting and getting back into 3Ds


----------



## Lycos (11 mo ago)

Mostly into target archery right now with compound bow. It's my time to enjoy all sorts of shooting activities.


----------



## poosu (Jan 3, 2020)

I started late in life. At 78 I've been shooting approaching 3 years, all tradicional now. I'll never be good but I did qualify for Senior games and my short term objective is to beat my qualification score. Long term objective is to keep having fun shooting and not hurt myself


----------



## Lycos (11 mo ago)

poosu said:


> I started late in life. At 78 I've been shooting approaching 3 years, all tradicional now. I'll never be good but I did qualify for Senior games and my short term objective is to beat my qualification score. Long term objective is to keep having fun shooting and not hurt myself


I agree. Have fun until you can't do it anymore then instruct/coach others.


----------



## jjmjr2323 (12 mo ago)

Hunting. And getting back to shooting 3D and the local clubs.


----------



## RobCantu85 (10 mo ago)

Looking to get back into 3D archery tournaments out here in Austin, Tx!


----------



## 19marlin60 (8 mo ago)

Definitely traditional I've already done everything I ever expected with a compound bow.


----------



## rhoover800 (11 mo ago)

67 yo and just picking up archery. I shoot compound target and hope to expand into 3D.


----------



## AWS (Oct 20, 2021)

None of the above. Bowfishng, calling predators to the bow, and occasionally a local 3D shoot to support the local club, When I hit all the targets, it's a good day.


----------



## slwnbp (6 mo ago)

My interest is in Target shooting. Was always too hyper to be much of a hunter. My hats off to you that are able to master that.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Years ago I was into 5-spot league and 3D. These days I go to the range and plink around as often as possible. I might get back into league shooting again. For the past several years I've developed a passion for building string jigs and teaching guys to become string builders.

Automan


----------



## Piper06 (12 mo ago)

Compound bow hunting here.


----------



## Woodsman48 (5 mo ago)

Compound bow hunting for me.


----------



## Bsmom (4 mo ago)

Target shooting. Looking forward to trying the 3D course at the Fish & Game club. And I want to hunt turkeys.


----------



## Stuart60 (1 mo ago)

3d, Indoor and Target, want to have a go at Clout the idea of shooting a arrow 185 metres sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## albcorb (3 mo ago)

Just getting into archery.I am interested in target in general. Joined a spot league and shoot in my back yard at the moment.
Interested in 3D and field as well. Started tinkering with cutting arrows and Mods to compound bow. looking at another bow already after on 3 months. As addicting as rod building and fly fishing for me


----------

